

Google is using old searches, even when not logged in - pit

I Googled "ruby multiple inheritance".  When I Googled "thyroid" a few minutes later, "Ruby" was highlighted in the results (About halfway down the page).  I'm not logged in.  Is this standard Google behaviour now?<p>http://imgur.com/Smyqad9
======
merinid
You're not logged in but probably still in session as a uniquely identified
user.

